# modulador de ancho de pulso



## elomacris (Nov 30, 2006)

somos estudiantes de tercero de ingenieria aeronautica.estamos haciendo un proyecto que consiste en mover los flaps de un avion de aeromodelismo. Vamos a usar para ello 3 potenciómetros, unidos a moduladores de ancho de pulso, de manera que a mayor amplitud, mayor ancho de pulso.esta señal se comunica a los servos para que giren en un sentido u otro.nuestro problema es que no sabemos que modulador comprar porque no sabemos interpretar los datasheet.la caracterisrtica que necesitamos es que la tension de alimentacion sea de 5V.nos han recomendado buscar en las empresas maxim y texas instruments, pero no sabemos cual elegir.gracias


----------



## Braulio (Nov 30, 2006)

Bueno, no se como funciona un servomotor, pero si se algo de la modulación por ancho de pulso, yo use esta modulación pero para controlar la velocidad y sentido de giro de un motor cc

Aquí un circuito del control de velocidad por ancho de pulso de un motor cc:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/controlador-velocidad-motor-cc-4084/

Para eso usé un puente H

Aquí esta como funciona un puente H
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/puente-h-utilizo-mover-motor-4159/

Salu2:

BRAULIO


----------

